# skyline taillights on a coupe



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

I have been contimplateing the idea of putting skyline tailligths on my 240sx its a convertable so same as a coupe. Has anyone ever done this attempted or atleast heard of this conversion before. If so any pictures of results and as much information as I can get towards doing this would be great cost work custom fab. etc etc. Plz help me out thxs


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

If your talking about R32 taillights... then yes... Its been done, and it looks pretty clean if done correctly... Dont have any pictures but you can always google it


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

yah I've tryed searching but nothing comeing up. Plus I would love to be able to find someone who has listed what needs to be done I know some cutom work will be needed and I am prepared for that


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

heya dude. I accually just bought a 93 240 sx convertable, and i was wondering if you were ever able to do the skyline tailight swap for it. if so where did you get the guide to do it? many thanx from a fellow 240 convert owner.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

I HATE headlight/tailllight conversions...but the R32 lights actually look good on S13 coupe/verts if done cleanly...


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

I still in the process of finding enough info for me to be comfortable I can do it before I buy the lights I'm pretty sure i'm going to do it probably next winter when I can park my car for a bit to do some work on it when I do do it I'm going to make a detailed walk threw with tip and tricks lol to oding this conversion thxs


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

cool, while if i come across anything in m searches ill be sure to post it for ya


----------



## nootral (Mar 17, 2004)

umm that one guy Chris Milano who competed in formula D has the 32 taillights on his car. try looking up info about him. and that might lead to more info for it who knows. but good luck on ur search


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

danke!!


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

The_guy_in_grey said:


> danke!!


 danke? isnt that german for thankyou or am i thinking of something else?


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

there is a purple S13 coupe with the R32 lights at www.Mckinneymotorsports.com it was featured in Sport Compact in a big Silvia/180sx/240sx issue


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

If the site doesnt work try to find that issue Issue includes a RB25DET swap into S14 240sx and also has a section on comparing the KA24DE, CA18DET, SR20DET and the RB25DET. Just to help you find the article.


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

yes danke is german for thank you.. i have a german friend and thats the only part of the language i know so its what i always say instead of thank you 99% of the time.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

The_guy_in_grey said:


> yes danke is german for thank you.. i have a german friend and thats the only part of the language i know so its what i always say instead of thank you 99% of the time.


 o good thing i took german or else i would have felt like a :dumbass:


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

lol.. yes lol... that all no more... just 10 letters min :loser:


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the help I'm gona look into some of those leads and see what I can come up with thanks


----------

